
Show HN: BaseTable – a Table component with high performance and flexibility - liteneo
https://github.com/Autodesk/react-base-table
======
CrasVestibulum
Doing gods work! Kudos to whoever at Autodesk on open sourcing this.

------
bdcravens
If the component is as responsive as the doc site I’ll have to take a hard
pass.

~~~
dang
This breaks the HN guidelines, which ask: " _Please don 't post shallow
dismissals, especially of other people's work. A good critical comment teaches
us something._"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

And it particularly breaks the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Would you mind reviewing those and taking the spirit of this site to heart
when posting here?

~~~
bdcravens
Thanks, I realize the comment could have used a bit more meat; I did add a bit
more in a response comment (gist: documentation doesn't render properly on
iOS, and neither does the component)

